# NJ/NYC meetup!



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY that sounds like fun! Where in NJ?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

That would be so awsome, me and Belinha are from Newark, NJ.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 3 miles from Short Hills Mall. Any ideas where to meet?

Andrea


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know Short Hills Mall, its about half and hour from where I live. 

Umm... do you know any doggy parks around?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah finally!! Benny and I are totally in for the meetup...we are in Toms River, but will definitely travel. Keep us updated!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Seelow and I would love to join you. We live in Poughkeepsie - 1 hour from Paramus. Anyone planning a NYC get together??


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

we cant do a Sunday??? I think Sundays might be better for me since I work sat until around 3ish...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok so how about Sunday the 6th? Everyone happier with that?

Westerfluff..how about Sunday May 6 for you too?

Northern, NJ! We could meet at my home or i'm open to suggestions if anyone knows a better place!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Saturday or Sunday of that first weekend in May works for us!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Everyone else happy w/Sunday the 6? 

There is a park called Verona park here we could meet at, OR my house

Let's take a vote. EIther or works for us! Verona park has picnic tables and a beautiful lake/pond. 

Andrea


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Saturday or Sunday would be OK - I'm just not sure if my husband would be happy with me being away all day on .......my birthday (May 6th). Maybe I could come up with Kodie's mom...hey Stacey - what do ya think??


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Let's make it Sunday then! More people would be game for that. Yeah come with Kodies mom!! That would be great!









Andrea


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> Ok so how about Sunday the 6th? Everyone happier with that?
> 
> Westerfluff..how about Sunday May 6 for you too?
> 
> Northern, NJ! We could meet at my home or i'm open to suggestions if anyone knows a better place![/B]



Sunday May 6 should be fine for us! Wendy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Alright, so far on the DEFINITE YES list

Mom2Bijou
Westerfluf
belhina

Is 2 MaltMom cominng and Kodies?

I also believe there is another girl from NJ coming

That's 6 so far...is Andrea& Luci coming?


We still have until Sunday May 6 so anyone else who wants to come ..c'mon Email me: [email protected] or you can post here that you'll come


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm coming too!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok... def May 6th?? or is that a bad day cause its Pat's bday??

if that is the def day... yes i can make it may 6th. As for the place... i'm not a fan of places where they can get dirty... i like there to be some side walk areas.. lol... 

The vaccine thing... kodie does not get anymore vaccines... he has issues with them. The last vaccine he has had was his year booster.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww I am so upset~! I have a very close friend's baby shower that day!









I guess I'll have to wait til we have something in New York!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OK So far:

2maltmom
mom2bijou
Kodiesmom
Kristina
Belhina
Westerfluff

Who else? I KNOW i'm forgetting a few people

We decided we'll do it at OUR home which has a fenced in backyard and a big back porch (for those of you like me who don't want to get their pups on the grass) Our lawn is clean though. My husband is a chef and will cook. Hope everyone likes Baked Ziti and salad..Maybe a cake for dessert? Any other ideas?

Andrea

Kodies mom don't worry bout the vaccines, i'm sure Kodie is ok. As long as he's in good health. Your dogs looka bout the same as my Petunia and Beau..where did you get your puppies? Can't WAIT for Petunia to meet thema nd vice versa..they look about the same size! Hope you're bringing both!

PS- we have a nice supply of wee pads for anyone who doesn't want the pups to pee on the grass!

Andrea


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> Aww I am so upset~! I have a very close friend's baby shower that day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am trying to work on my husband to do another one here in a few months









we had so much fun!!

you guys will have TONS of fun! I am sure!
sorry we will not be able to make it


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> OK So far:
> 
> 2maltmom
> mom2bijou
> ...


WOW! Thats gonna be A LOT of maltese!! Everyone bring cameras.. hahahha... 

Yes, I will bring both of my babies... I most likely will have to hold kodie for most of the time... he always gets scared. Kodie is in good health.. he does have MVD (liver issues) thats why he doesnt too many vaccines. Kodie is from a back yard breeder around where i live and Kelsie is from Marcris in FL.

The porch is a good idea!! Cant wait!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

What time do we have to be in your house PrincessTunie?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bring your ear plugs - Abbey is a yapper!!! Oh, how I hope she can act like a lady!!









She thinks she the boss.....of the ....world!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how I wish I could make it! Circumstances, however, won't make it possible for this one. Westerfluff, I'm in Pleasant Valley!!! (It just came to me.. did we discuss our closeness one time before?..or was it someone else?)..my mind is mush these days!
I know you all are going to have a FANTASTIC! time!!!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm a little worried for Belinha since she isnt that socialized







. She goes to obdience class and they call her "killer belinha"







. She gets pretty jelous around other dogs.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY! Hope everyone likes Baked Ziti? If not, let me know, we can do pizza instead? My hubby makes a nice ziti though!

Belhina, if your dog doesn't socialize well, I would think it may be better to hold off coming at this time and come another time when she's a little more socialized if that's okay with you. Now wouldn't be the best time to "try it out" with all the little malts around. I don't want any fights please.

I am thinking 1 or 2 pm..let's take a vote on a time. 

We will have either Baked Ziti and Salad with desert of course! OR Pizza and salad, if you all don't like Ziti. But the Ziti would be home made, the pizza would not. We are very very immaculate so no worries. 

Should we make a rain date as well just incase?

Hehehe about Abbey, i'll fill her yapper with a biscut! Are you bringing the yorkie too?

Kodiesmom, I'll have some extra beds if little Kodie wants to lay in one. Poor little guy. He is so cute, I'd never guess by the looks he was a backyard breeder. He is gorgeous! So glad you all are coming!

Andrea


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Belhina,

I've been doing some heavy thinking and I think I'm going to have to ask you to come next time instead of this time. I'm worried about belhina biting another dog here. It could ruin the other doggies day you know? You are still welcome to come, but maybe leave Behlina home? Sounds like she could just use a little more work and then she'll be completely doggie friendly

Andrea


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

" Belina, if your dog doesn't socialize well, I would think it may be better to hold off coming at this time and come another time when she's a little more socialized if that's okay with you. Now wouldn't be the best time to "try it out" with all the little malts around. I don't want any fights please "
Actually if Belinha kept her dog leashed , I'm sure there would be no problems . Small dogs tend to get on with similar looking breeds . It would be disappointing if someone was left out and made to feel ostracized . The fact the dog goes to obedience indicates that an effort is being made . Socialization will only occur if social situations are introduced . I think the day sounds like sooo much fun . Sarah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah, 

Yeah , but you see it's not just socializing it's my home and we have other dogs here and I can't break up a dog fight. There are a few other people coming with very small malts. If Belina feels she can keep her on a leash and no fighting will be involved that's great. But if not, I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt. I am being protective of not only my dogs, but others and I'm sure everyone else will agree. 

Belinas mommy is still very young at 14 yo and I was worried that it may be a lot for her to experience with a possibly agressive dog. If she feels she would be okay that's fine. She should talk to her instructor..but I don't want dog fights here. This is supposed to be a nice calm day and poor little Kodie has enough stress, I don't want him being stressed out. Petunia is the same way, she gets very nervous and I wouldn't want anything bad to happen. So in the end, I feel it's my decision. Like I said, she is welcome to come, but if her pup is agressive, then she (the dog) should stay at home. 

Andrea


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> Oh how I wish I could make it! Circumstances, however, won't make it possible for this one. Westerfluff, I'm in Pleasant Valley!!! (It just came to me.. did we discuss our closeness one time before?..or was it someone else?)..my mind is mush these days!
> I know you all are going to have a FANTASTIC! time!!!!![/B]


We never did talk about how close we live - there must be another crazy malt lover close to both of us!!! I live in Hagan Farms - Spackenkill! Sorry you're not going to make the get together - it should be WILD!! I'm soooo excited.



> YAY! Hope everyone likes Baked Ziti? If not, let me know, we can do pizza instead? My hubby makes a nice ziti though!
> 
> Belhina, if your dog doesn't socialize well, I would think it may be better to hold off coming at this time and come another time when she's a little more socialized if that's okay with you. Now wouldn't be the best time to "try it out" with all the little malts around. I don't want any fights please.
> 
> ...



Baked Ziti sounds wonderful. It's really nice of your husband to offer to cook for everyone. I vote for 1:00. Let me know what I can bring. I'm so excited!!! This is going to be amazing!!!!! Wendy (Westerfluf)




> Bring your ear plugs - Abbey is a yapper!!! Oh, how I hope she can act like a lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boss of the world!!! I can relate - I feel that way sometimes too! (Much to everyone's dismay)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My hubby is a chef, so his cooking is great! 1 o clock sounds great I think a few others wanted earlier too. So 1 PM it is. 

We should make a rain date just incase.

Bring your ear plugs is right..lol









Ours can be yappers if everyone else is yappin! Otherwise they are quiet! 

Anyone who needs directions, please email me: [email protected] and I will give address and directions!


BTW Westerfluff, the little girl in the pink halter ( I believe you said she passed on and I am so sorry) she reminds me of my Jasmine! You'll see her on May 6!


Also, I have asked Belina to come to my home on a seperate date and we can walk the doggies together hers and 1 of mine at a time and we can do a little pampering for Belina, a little bath, blow dry and let the dogs play in the yard and see how she does. I don't wanna sound like the villan, but didn't want a dog fight to occur and feelings get hurt. She is younger and I would hate that to happen and to ruin the day. 

She is always welcome to come hang out w/me









We will give Belina some pampering in any case! and it will be a good test run for her pup.

Andrea


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Everyone else cool with 1 PM ?

Andrea


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Also, I have asked Belina to come to my home on a seperate date and we can walk the doggies together hers and 1 of mine at a time and we can do a little pampering for Belina, a little bath, blow dry and let the dogs play in the yard and see how she does. I don't wanna sound like the villan, but didn't want a dog fight to occur and feelings get hurt. She is younger and I would hate that to happen and to ruin the day.
> 
> She is always welcome to come hang out w/me
> 
> ...


Andrea, I'm not close so not even considering the playdate, but I've still been reading the posts. I wanted to tell you that I think you've come up with an ideal situation inviting Belina on a separate date. No one likes to be left out, especially publically, but your stance on her baby attending with all the rest is soooo understandable too. I know I'd sure be hesitant to bring Angel into a situation where another dog might attack her. You must be a very caring person! Hope the separate date goes very well & she will be able to attend future playdates! I'm so envious! These playdates sound like so much fun.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

1pm is good. I hold puppies parties at my home pretty regularly - it seems the dogs go a little crazy for the first 10 minutes, then everyone calms down and go their separate ways. Archie doesn't believe he's a dog...and will probably want me to hold him. ......and, of course, Abbey cannot stand for Archie to get anything that she doesn't have. Soooooo she will want me to hold her too!









As for food. I like EVERYTHING!!! What would you like us to bring?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You don't have to bring anything. If there is something that you make like a side (pasta salad or such) that you would like to bring, that's okay! But nothing is necessary I promise. IF anyone wants alcohol lol (woohoo) and wants to bring some wine, I'll have some, but we could always have more for everyone. 

Other than that, bring yourself and your fur babies! We will have plenty of pup treats as well!

Andrea


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

1pm works for us too. Hopefully the weather will be beautiful by then! Getting excited for the meetup


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't wait to meet everyone!!

Andrea, you're a doll for having everyone and your hubby too for cooking!

Baked ziti sounds wonderful and so does 1pm!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

so glad you can make it! 

My hubby doesn't mind cooking, he's such a good chef, you're in for a real treat! 

Andrea

Need my address and directions? E-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Just checking _ we're still on for this Sunday at 1:00 right? So excited!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

absolutely!!!!!!!!

Andrea


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so jealous , you all are going to have so much fun! I pray for a warm sunny day


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm excited and I live down South! Please take lots and lots of pics. Y'all have lots of fun!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

You girls are gonna have so much fun. I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ut oh....we're having a dilemma here.....Abbey can't decide what to wear on Sunday!









She wants to know if it's casual or formal?


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I would say casual with a chic flair. Wouldn't you???


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I would say casual with a chic flair. Wouldn't you???[/B]


LOL! Jeans and a T are about as dressed up as you need to go!

Andrea


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrea - we're talking about the dogs clothes!







LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL oh yes my dogs will be dressed up. I went a little crazy with the ordering of dog clothing and according to my hubby it's not all supposed to be for us! lol! 

My husbands face when looking at the bill









LOL ok so dress the doggies casual chic sounds great, i'll go w/that theme lol.


BTW let me add how excited we are about this weekend! The weather is supposed to be great! 

Can't wait to meet everyone's fluff butts! 

Thanks for coming all! we are gonna have a lovely day! 

Andrea


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds good!! I am sorry I havent been on the forum.. i have been so busy as usual.. eh... I will bring my (Jaimie) camera that takes awesome pics!! hehe.. see everyone there... dont mind kodie's hair cut... he had a few matts that needed to be cut off.. lol.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

See you all tommorow at 1..please call me if you have any questions. My e-mail is: [email protected] if you have any questions or don't have my number!

Andrea


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

See you tomorrow.







I hope the kids can stay clean ...at least till we get there!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry I missed the meet-up. I volunteered at the 5 Borough Bike Tour today.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Let us know how it goes and post TONS of pics!!


----------

